
Apple vs. Google: Tech's Newest Rivalry? - Flemlord
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/aug2009/tc2009084_007016.htm
======
kevbin
I think it's less a rivalry than a kind of surprised CYA response to the new
administration's ramped-up FTC, FCC enforcement.

This made me laugh: "[Apple] relies more than any other tech company on so-
called 'native code'…"

------
ellyagg
Pretty interesting match-up really: ruthless efficiency versus individuality;
process versus personality; open versus closed; workaday versus sublime;
dauntingly powerful Borgian collective versus one man's vision.

~~~
ubernostrum
How fickle are our tastes, and how brief our memories.

Not long ago, Google was roundly denounced as a privacy-invading censorious
copyright enforcer extending its monopolistic tendrils into every aspect of
our lives.

Then Apple started doing stupid crap with its mobile platform, and suddenly
Google is truth and justice and freedom and puppies.

How long until it swings round again?

------
TweedHeads
webware vs fashionware

Nop, not a rivalry.

